# MANILA | The Velaris Residences | 45 fl | U/C



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Location: Bridgetowne East, Pasig City, Metro Manila
Developer: RHK Land (Robinsons Land & Hongkong Land)
Use: Residential Tower with ground floor retail

*Robinsons Land Residential Properties*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*The Velaris Residences - RHK*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Preparation works, photo by* RLC by Tedd Paeste*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Update by* Rika








*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Hongkong Land Holdings Limited (HK Land)*

*














*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*City Explorer Plus*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

_*06/21/2021 by *_*City Explorer Plus*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/20/2021* - *City Explorer Plus*

*







*


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

*City Explorer Plus*

*














*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*02/22/2022* - *The Velaris Residences*




__ https://www.facebook.com/thevelarisresidences/posts/815567743178959


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*03/22/2022 - Philippine Real-Estate Investment*




__ https://www.facebook.com/103485171824736/posts/333964705443447


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*03/31/2022* - *Dada Koo*

*














*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*05/2022* - *Mon Francis Gonzales* and *Mandy Pescasio*


----------



## johnrob15 (Jun 27, 2019)

From IT’S ME JOMPITS Vlog Youtube channel.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/13/2022 *- *Clarisse Manuel* and *Mich Elle Cervantes*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/15/2022* - *Camille Lontok*

*







*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/03/2022* - *MAHARLIKA TV*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*10/05/2022* - *Ranny Calma Abella*




__ https://www.facebook.com/ranny.abella/posts/10160329248254791


----------

